# MUFE Mat Velvet discussion



## monter (May 29, 2010)

I just bought a bottle of Velvet Mat +, but before playing with it, I thought I'd come here to see if you ladies have any tips on the best way to apply it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is a primer a must for it? If so, is silicone based best? (I have a sample of Smashbox and a sample of MAC's SPF50, but I usually use Lorac's oil-free primer, which is not silicone based.)

What brush is best to use with it? I have NO face brushes. I usually use fingers, or the brush that came with my UD Surreal Skin cream-to-powder compact. I searched the main MUFE thread and saw that some people like the 109 or 187/88 with it. Thoughts on this? Any other brush suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Hey!
I use Mat Velvet + with the 109 and it's gorgeousssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



only drawback using the 109: sheds like MAD.
when i mean mad, i mean hair alllll over your face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so a good alternative would be the 187, although I have not tried it yet with that foundation.

Since i am usually at school the entire day, i apply MUFE's green primer and it lasts allll day. I have oily skin, for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think if you have normal skin, you could skip the primer

hope that helps! and it's a lovely foundation


----------



## monter (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I have oily skin too (why I went with Mat Velvet instead of HD), so I'll try it with the primers I have first.. but keep the green one in mind. I have a lot of redness in my face, so I've been eyeing that one for a while anyway. 

Thanks! I'll for sure check out the 109 then. I don't mind shedding if it gives awesome application.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I used to use the 109 brush, but after just 2 years of use i had to throw it away since it started shedding like a mad dog!

I love the 130 now, it's such a cute yet dense brush.  You can create a light or heavier coverage with this brush.  Plus it doesn't shed!!


----------



## summerblue (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I'm desperately waiting for them to make the 130 in the same size brush head as the 187.  {drool}


----------



## genduk26 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

i use smashbox foundation brush #13 or MUFE HD Brush 30N. Synthetic & nylon brushes are good for cream to liquid foundation or creme blush. i think MAC 109 is for powder products. 
I use MUFE all mat as face primer.

I have oily face too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope velvet mat + will work for you


----------



## monter (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Hmm, now I have to make the decision, lol. 109, 130, or Smashbox 13 or MUFE 30N. Oi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for being so helpful, ladies! I'm a liquid foundation newbie (or at least with brushes - I've used drugstore liquids with my fingers before), so it looks like I have some brush research ahead of me before I get to try this bad boy out.

Thanks all!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I use a 187 and I know this is not good for brushes, but I use a hair band tied around the brush right under the ferrule for a flawless medium coverage finish so that way I barely use any foundation.


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Clean Fingers fan here. 

I think brush application is overrated...an extra tool and expense that wastes product.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I use a 109, and I get compliments that my "skin" looks beautiful rather than when I used to use sponges/fingers and people said my "makeup" looks beautiful.


----------



## monter (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Update!

I got a 109, and love the stipple/buff method. I am finding that the foundation isn't that long lasting on me, though.. sort of separates or sinks into my pores or something after a few hours. Just.. doesn't look nearly as nice as it did when I put it on! Could be because I'm not using a primer (other than the pore minimizing one from MAC on my nose/cheeks) or just because it's been REALLY gross and humid in Chicago over the past week or so.

I'm going to try my cheapie VS primer tomorrow, and if that doesn't help, I'll be brave and finally use my Smashbox sample.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Lack of primer is probably the issue. If your oily, i wouldnt suggest the smashbox one, as it has silicone in it.... which is technically an oil. Ones to look at are the green one by MUFE, MUFE all matt, Laura Mercier's oil free and Korres regular or the anti aging one.
I say the antiaging because it can help with disoclouration and texture.
Also, you need to set that baby like no ones buisness. i like the MUFE HD powder, but any silica will do you right.If you have a sephora around, go and ask for samples of the primers!


----------



## monter (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I do have a sample of the Korres primer. I don't think the silicone VS one helped. Thanks for the other suggestions; I've been wanting to try both the green and blue MUFE primers - and I've heard good things about Laura Mercier...

I have been setting with MAC MSFN, but I don't know if I've been using enough... and it probably makes no difference since I'm having primer issues anyway


----------



## makeba (Jun 7, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I use MUFE matt velvet and love it. I apply it with the Sonya Kashuk blending sponge (damp) and love how it glides on my face. Since I have an oily t-zone I use Korres face primer and its awesome and helps my foundation stay put and look fresh all day.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I'm glad this thread exists b/c I just bought this foundation yesterday thinking it'd be hg material....and I don't like it. 

I applied it with my 190 foundation brush and applied the MAC prep & prime pore primer on T zone then all mat primer on the rest of my face. I feel like I had a really hard time blending the foundation in and is it me or does it dry VERY quickly when you first apply it? 

I want to love this because I'm obsessed with my MAC Studio Sculpt, but it transfers too much for my oily/combo skin in the summer!


----------



## monter (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

It does dry quickly, but I don't really have a problem blending it fast enough with my 109.

I haven't gotten a chance to pick up a sample of the MUFE primer yet. I hope I can soon, because none of the ones I'm using now work. Still separates or sinks into my pores and just looks... weird. I might end up exchanging it for HD, as much as I'd rather have a Velvet finish.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_It does dry quickly, but I don't really have a problem blending it fast enough with my 109.

I haven't gotten a chance to pick up a sample of the MUFE primer yet. I hope I can soon, because none of the ones I'm using now work. Still separates or sinks into my pores and just looks... weird. I might end up exchanging it for HD, as much as I'd rather have a Velvet finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is what I've been considering doing too. I only gave the foundation a day, but I know what you mean about the seperating. It looks unnatural, not flawless like I think it should (for almost 40 dollars haha).


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

i don't have a problem blending it but it doesn't last long as i want. it's water resistant but it fades away on my oily face after 3 - 4 hours. it's still one of my favorite foundation though.

i hope someday MUFE makes waterproof, sweat & tear proof & matte finish foundations.


----------



## Odette (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

@ JustAddSparkles
Try spraying your face with Fix+ before application, it should give you a little more blending time.


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_@ JustAddSparkles
Try spraying your face with Fix+ before application, it should give you a little more blending time._

 
I sprayed it during actually. 

Look at how it applied, now I'm not new to applying foundation and usually do a damn good job- but this looks gross and blotchy. I think I'm returning today for the LM foundation.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I don't use a primer at all - just moisturize right before. 

I then apply the foundation directly from the bottle onto my face - from the "spout" in little waves or swirls concentrated where I need it the most; ie. long the cheeks, down the temples, along the forehead, center of nose, dotted around the upper lip and across the chin. 

I then take the brush (similar to the MAC 168), spray it a few times with Fix+ (not too wet), wave it a bit to dry it and get it into the bristles, then buff in and out all over my face.

When I'm done I just touch up with my fingertips (around my eyes, nose, lips, and along my cheeks where I have some acne scarring).

Works like a charm everytime.

I only ever "set" it when I really need the extra coverage with MUFE Duo Mat by pressing the sponge pad into my oily areas rather than rubbing. You could also use a brush to do it all over for a lighter application.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I had issues with MUFE face products in the past. I emailed them, and they responded saying that you should use a primer and that using your fingers basically destroys the formula and that you should NEVER use your fingers to apply their face products.

I never got them working any better using a brush, though. I think they just don't work with certain kinds of oily skin.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_I had issues with MUFE face products in the past. I emailed them, and they responded saying that you should use a primer and that using your fingers basically destroys the formula and that *you should NEVER use your fingers to apply their face products*.

I never got them working any better using a brush, though. I think they just don't work with certain kinds of oily skin._

 
lol, thats just fancy talk for "buy our already overpriced primers and make-up brushes"


----------



## monter (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I don't use a primer at all - just moisturize right before. 

I then apply the foundation directly from the bottle onto my face - from the "spout" in little waves or swirls concentrated where I need it the most; ie. long the cheeks, down the temples, along the forehead, center of nose, dotted around the upper lip and across the chin. 

I then take the brush (similar to the MAC 168), spray it a few times with Fix+ (not too wet), wave it a bit to dry it and get it into the bristles, then buff in and out all over my face.

When I'm done I just touch up with my fingertips (around my eyes, nose, lips, and along my cheeks where I have some acne scarring).

Works like a charm everytime.

I only ever "set" it when I really need the extra coverage with MUFE Duo Mat by pressing the sponge pad into my oily areas rather than rubbing. You could also use a brush to do it all over for a lighter application._

 
How does it wear on you? I guess I mean both how long does it last and does it sink into your pores/separate or whatnot. Because I've tried it with primer and without (both silicone based and non), with setting (MSFN) and without, with brush and with fingers... and it always ends up looking not very flattering within a few hours - doesn't matter if I'm in the heat/humidity or not.

I'm thinking it's just not meant to be for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to love this foundation, but it's just not workin'.


----------



## makeba (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Monter what are you putting on your skin to cleanse it? Do you cleanse, tone and moisturize and then put primer on?  Since I started using a toner I have noticed a big difference in my skin during the summer months at least. toning helps then I use a lightweight moisturizer with a low spf on my face very lightly becuz I know I have oily skin but need the spf protection. I put on my primer first and let it sink in for a few minutes before I begin my makeup routine. I have the Korres primer and you dont need a lot only a dime size amount for the entire face should do. I use the blender sponge damp to apply my foundation and it works but you have to work a little faster at blending. I hate to see this not work for you. My summer makeup routine differs from my winter routine so maybe try altering it a bit.


----------



## monter (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I usually do my makeup right after I get out of the shower/finish my face routine, so--

Mornings I rotate cleansers - I've been using Lush's Herbalism (which is for oily skin, exfoliates a little too), Lush's Ocean Salt (exfoliator), or Neutrogena's Healthy Skin Anti-Blemish/Anti Wrinkle. I tone with Tea Tree Water or Eau Roma from Lush, and use Lush's Paradise Regained moisturizer (for oily skin + SPF 15). I let my moisturizer sink in for maybe five minutes, then put MAC's Refined Zone on my nose and cheeks, and whatever other primer I'm using (I've tried Smashbox, Victoria's Secret, Korres, and Lorac) on the rest of my face. I wait another five-ten minutes beore applying Velvet Mat (I use a 109 brush, and it applies fine and looks nice at the beginning of the day! it's just after a few hours when it starts to look bad), apply blush, set with MSFN. I've tried misting with Fix+ afterward too, but I don't think it makes a difference.


----------



## Junkie (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_How does it wear on you? I guess I mean both how long does it last and does it sink into your pores/separate or whatnot. Because I've tried it with primer and without (both silicone based and non), with setting (MSFN) and without, with brush and with fingers... and it always ends up looking not very flattering within a few hours - doesn't matter if I'm in the heat/humidity or not.

I'm thinking it's just not meant to be for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to love this foundation, but it's just not workin'._

 
Its probably been the best foundation for me in terms of my skin looking even and flawless - at first. I work 8 hour days in the heat and humidity so I can sweat and this is its only downfall. My skin in oily, however my forehead seems to be the only place where you can really see this. I like it, but sometimes it feels too heavy for the summer. I don't use primer as my skin reacts to it (dries it out completely to the point of flaking). I don't recall it separating or looking cakey/seeping into my pores. But a lot of my foundations (different brands, not just MUFE) seem to react with my powdered blushes and do this.

The only one I really liked the most and saw little oil or cakey-ness was the HD foundation. That with Duo Mat overtop made my skin flawless, but SUPER fake looking. It was too perfect. I'll have to try the combo again, but with Fix+ overtop.


----------



## makeba (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

Monter I wonder if you can skip using the Refined Zone product and go right to the primer. You could be putting to much on your skin so the foundation is just setting on top and not sinking in like it should. try that and see what works. Girl look i am gonna make this work for you if it pains me!!


----------



## monter (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

^I'll give it a try tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I so want it to work!


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

I love using the Studio Tools skunk from Target with the Mat Velvet+ foundation. (sadly that brush is D/C now, but I still see it on clearance at some of my Targets.) I find that it gives me a very even, airbrushed finish.

Oh, and I use the MUFE HD primer underneath too


----------



## Eye_ronic (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

has anyone tried the *Sephora platinum brush #55* with this foundation????


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Velvet Mat + application*

When I wore this everyday I used the MAC 109 to buff it out. Since it dries pretty quickly you have to work pretty fast. I would just squeeze out a little for whichever area I was doing (cheek, forehead, etc) and once done with that area squeeze out some more for the next. 

Lovely foundation!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Aug 17, 2010)

*MUFE Mat Velvet + help!*

Hey guys, I really hope some of you can help me with this. I've been stuggling to find the right foundation for a ridiculously long time, I've been using Estee Lauder Doublewear for some time now, but it just doesn't seem to be cutting it for me. I have been matched to Desert Beige in the doublewear, if this helps. Although I find the undertone not quite now - it looks a little pale, but too pinky/orangey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm not sure on my mac colouring I'm afraid. Perhaps nc 25?
Anyway - after lots of research I've decided I want to purchase the MUFE Mat Velvet + as I haven't yet found a foundation that can last on my oily skin and provide me with the the flawless finish that I want.

The problem is, there is nowhere that I can get my hands on this foundation in England aside from buying it online - which I don't mind except for the fact that I can't check the shades.

When I was in New York last year I bought the HD foundation and was matched to the shade 117 which was WAY too pale for me, but the undertone was good.

I hoped some of you might be able to help me find out what shade I am. All I know is that I need one with yellow/olive/tan undertones as opposed to pink ones. 


I've included some pictures of me:
Natural light, wearing no makeup (I'm on the right)




Unnatural light with flash




Natural light (I'm on the left)




Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 17, 2010)

The right moisturizer is really important. Choose something too heavy or use too much and the foundation will cake.

EmilyisElectric- maybe 30? Completely a guess though. Look at Sephora's site and karlasugar's swatches. Her swatches are pretty good in natural sunlight.
Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet + Foundation - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself


----------

